# Wall-mount advice and other questions



## Trekari (Jan 3, 2008)

I should add that my ceiling is only 7.5' high. 

For wall-mounting the components, I've been looking at http://www.amazon.com/OmniMount-Tria-Shelf-System-Black/dp/B000RT8CM2/ref=pd_ecc_rvi_cart_2

Does anyone have other suggestions? The Tria cannot support the receiver I have due to size *and* weight issues, but I also cannot afford to go much beyond $100 for the component mounting. The entire basement (re-wiring speakers, and paint) needs to be kept under $400.

Thanks


----------



## Trekari (Jan 3, 2008)

The components to be wall-mounted on the Tria are:

Xbox 360
Oppo DVH-983
HD-A35
Behringer FBQ 2496

The Onkyo TX-SR705 is the problem child, as it weighs in at 28.4lbs. It also is too wide for the TRIA, at 17 1/8" x 14 13/16"D


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I think the Tria is the way to go. As for AVR placement, you could always use a small Amplifier Stand and have it placed to the left or right of your Display and CC. The 705 is a true classic and given the Ceiling Height, it truly is great that you have Audyssey MultEQ XT onboard the 705.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I did notice your sub locations? Is that where you want them as that may very likely cause issues as you have them firing directly at each other and that usually causes cancellation.


----------



## Trekari (Jan 3, 2008)

@JungleJack - Do you have any specific models of amplifier stands that you're thinking of? The initial plan was to use a Sanus VMAV-b (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/423074-REG/Sanus_VMAVB_VMAV_b_VisionMount_Wall_Mount.html) to hold the Onkyo immediately above the top of the TRIA.

@tonyvdb - It is my understanding that the best placement for a dual-sub setup is either halfway on the front and back wall, or the side walls. Of course that's without doing any REW tests and whatnot. Am I incorrect in my understanding?

**EDIT**

Research paper was this one: http://www.harman.com/EN-US/OurCompany/Technologyleadership/Documents/White Papers/multsubs.pdf


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Trekari said:


> @tonyvdb - It is my understanding that the best placement for a dual-sub setup is either halfway on the front and back wall, or the side walls. Of course that's without doing any REW tests and whatnot. Am I incorrect in my understanding? I believe it was a JBL whitepaper that I got the information from.


Its really hit and miss with that regard but it is my experience that corner placement gives you the best boost and that center as you show is good as long as you have one sub not two. Ideally the crawl test is very helpful.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Trekari said:


> @JungleJack - Do you have any specific models of amplifier stands that you're thinking of? The initial plan was to use a Sanus VMAV-b (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/423074-REG/Sanus_VMAVB_VMAV_b_VisionMount_Wall_Mount.html) to hold the Onkyo immediately above the top of the TRIA.
> 
> @tonyvdb - It is my understanding that the best placement for a dual-sub setup is either halfway on the front and back wall, or the side walls. Of course that's without doing any REW tests and whatnot. Am I incorrect in my understanding?
> 
> ...


Hello,
I was thinking more something like this:http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=SAEFAB
Cheers,
J


----------



## Trekari (Jan 3, 2008)

Sexy.

Would also allow me to hide the FBQ2496 under it, and it's only $30 more than the Sanus wall-mount.

I have to be careful though, "only $30 more" here and there and things start to add up, haha.

Perhaps I could cut the TRIA down to a 2-shelf version by stacking the HD-A35 and DVH-983 on top of each other and save a bit of money there.


----------

